# When do horses stop growing?



## donna1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello all! I have a dear spotty boy (see photo) who has just turned 3. He is only 13.1 at the moment but I was told he would make at least 14h. Any opinions on whether he has any more growth left in him or not...? I so want him to get bigger because I love him and don't want to sell him, but I weigh 9 stone and worry I might be too heavy to eventually ride him... :huh:


----------



## donna1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry...I meant to add that I have been recommended feeding him Stud and Youngstock mix until he's 4...anyone any comments on this?


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Horses generally stop growing at around 4yrs old - that's when their weight bearing joints fuse, but I've had them keep going until they are 7 or 8, my stallion put on 2 inches as a 5 year old, they also carry on muscling up until they are around 8 so I wouldn't give up hope, he may have a growth spurt yet! 
Also the age of gelding a colt will have an affect on height - if gelded at around a year or less before some of the long bones fuse and testosterone kicks in in larger amounts then they will grow a few inches taller than if left entire as testosterone inhibits growth and instead makes them chunkier/stallion neck etc.

As for feed I personally have never fed a youngster unless they really have needed it i.e. a very hard winter or the haylage isn't as good as it should be as the chances of OCD and the like are increased if you stuff them full of hard feed and the chances of them getting fat is higher and then you have to restrict spring grazing or risk extra stress on their joints. As long as you have add lib good quality hay/haylage and a vitamin lick or supplement just so they are getting their vitamins then they really are better left without hard feed, at 3 your boy won't be putting on massive spurts like he would have done as a yearling so doesn't need it if your forage is good. I'd leave him another year and just do ground work stuff with him and see where he matures out then, if you want a taller gg to add to your herd give me a shout I've got a yearling TB x friesian who is around 15.3 at the mo, although his bum is over 16Hh, and his siblings have all gone around the 17Hh mark at 4 or 5 so is going to be very tall!!!!


----------



## donna1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you AlexArt that reply was really helpful! I would love your thoroughbred x friesian, but I already have three horses and have no room (or time!) for more  I have a warmblood x american paint horse filly who is only 4 now, but I have dreams of putting her to a friesian stud one day... By the way, love your artwork - have 'liked' your page


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

You will in no way be too big or heavy to ride your (gorgeous) spotty pony!

(I am a huge spotted spotty/appy fan  )


----------



## donna1 (Oct 26, 2013)

SpotOn - thanks for that. He is very fine (I have attached another pic, although all the ones I have of him seem to be of him lying down!), not at all 'cobby' built - do you think I will be able to ride him, even if he doesn't grow much more?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

9 stone would be fine for a 14hh pony. He is lovely


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

My daughter has a 14hh Appaloosa (Moonshine) and shes 5'6'' and about 9 and a half stone, shes not to big or heavy for her lad, BUT she says she feels big on him and her legs seem to hang to low, and she struggled to get a saddle that fitted both her and him, and she found that some saddles her knees would hang over the flaps.. though like you, she loves him to bits and wont sell him as shes had him from birth.

we expected Moonshine to make 15hh... mum (ticky in my sig) is 14.3 and dad 15.2.. but both he and his full brother (Apache)only made 14hh..

on the 'when do they stop growing' can depend on the horses, Freckles (in sig) made 16hh at 3 years and never grew another inch, yet her son Harley, grew another inch as a 5 year old (now 15'3, 7 years old and entire, also in my sig)

Moonshine and my daughter trying a western saddle.. a few years ago as this was took in Spain, and shes got him in the UK now..


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

my "pony" is 3, and at the moment around 14.1-14.2 bum high!!....if she evens out at 15hh then thats fine....she should make that but i dont mind either way

she capped her hocks this year (  ) but x rays show nothing abnormal - just fluid and bye bye showing career!!!! she was bought for dressage anyhow and i have her full sibling cooking  










im lead to believe 4/5 they almost reach their full height but can go on a little more?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Shes lovely! Can see her capped hocks - bless her!
Usually they're fully grown by around 5, but some carry on growing up to 7, not always in height but in build.


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Capped hocks can go, I had a mare with them, she was young when she got them (cant remember how) but shes 13 now and no sign of them at all.


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

freckles said:


> Capped hocks can go, I had a mare with them, she was young when she got them (cant remember how) but shes 13 now and no sign of them at all.


thanks - they had been x rayed but i decided not to scan and drain due to the risk of infection

for cosmetic reasons i figured i wouldnt have a fatty lump removed from my dog so why this from her! shame as she would have been a brilliant show pony!

lets hope they go down eventually


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

I have read online that all horses, no matter what age, are completely solid and finished growing when they are six in terms of bones, ligaments, joints sealing etc. Some may finish growing their height at an earlier age, but no matter what breed they are not completely finished until six. It will also depend on the size of the parents and his own genetic make-up coupled with environment like food stuff etc.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

suze23 said:


> my "pony" is 3, and at the moment around 14.1-14.2 bum high!!....if she evens out at 15hh then thats fine....she should make that but i dont mind either way
> 
> she capped her hocks this year (  ) but x rays show nothing abnormal - just fluid and bye bye showing career!!!! she was bought for dressage anyhow and i have her full sibling cooking
> 
> ...


nice, shame about the hocks. Have you heard of Ainsdale plast? its something like that, haven't used it on capped hocks for some years but it does work.

also, old gypsy rememdy for capped hocks is boiled cabbage leaves, still warm, wrapped on the hock 3 days only.....changed every day.

I never tried that but have been told this works aswell and is cheaper than ainsdale plast.


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks  tbh they dont bother me 

shes a dressage and jumping horse so they dont matter 

shame really!! the might go down in time!...shes already in a 6'0 rug!


----------



## donna1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Suze23 she's beautiful - what's her name?


----------

